#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  The Young Engineering Fellowship Programme

## Calvin Brave

Hello friends,

The Young Engineering Fellowship Programme, also known as YEFP, is  designed to enhance interest and awareness in academic research through a  summer project, which is completed a the Indian Institute of Science in  Bangalore. To be eligible, students must be in their third year of  study toward some type of engineering degree. To apply, students must  submit an original study certificate from the head of the institution  where the student is currently studying. Furthermore, students must also  provide their grades and exam results, certificates, papers, design  contests and projects. Lastly, students must write two pages on a  project their intend to research with the scholarly financial aid. For  more information, students are asked to contact the YEFP directly.
Thanks and Regards
Calvin Brave





  Similar Threads: UGC-CSIR JRF/NET Junior Research Fellowship/National Eligibility Test Engineering Sciences IISER, Thiruvananthapuram Integrated PhD Fellowship Programme 2015 Syllabus for M. Tech. Programme in Energy Engineering  PDF Download

----------

